# '09 Stepchild Chamberlain Pro vs. '10 K2 Believer



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

The 2009 stepchild chamberlain pro seems like a sweet board. nice and soft, directional twin. i dont know much about the tech on it though. anyone have any info on it. its hard to find stuff on stepchild boards, especailly since their site is not up atm. anyone have any thoughts or experience on this stick. and now the believer. flatline seems sick. but does it make such a difference in the ride? more contact points i suppose. and if i bought one of these boards am i going ot get a surprise disappointment? idk much about stepchild so, let me know your thoughts. thanks


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

what happened to the pusher and horrorscope


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

the flatline doesn't give you more contact points. this choice is down to do you want to support a small rider owned company or giant mega corporation who sells crock pots and fishing rods?


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

And it starts again...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

idk why i post anymore,


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

neither do we. just stop.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, its not like K2 hasnt been making snowboards since forever and all that stuff...... they sure are evil.


----------

